# Teaching GSD to bark



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey guys,


I'm trying to look for alternative ways to get my GSD to bark on command...


He's not a dog that barks much (at the door, at people, at dogs while with me etc) He does it for attention sometimes while in crate (and sounds like a wuss with a whimpering bark lol) or when he's in the backyard and sees other dogs or something "odd" to him.


I tried the food trick method (he loves ice cubes and I've tried that too) and all he does is pretty much spin in circles waiting for me to give it to him. but will not bark so I can award him.


any ideas on how to do this? I'm looking for an agressive bark... not the "speak" and he barks once. 



Here is a video of what I would ultimately like to accomplish. He does have a "full and throaty" bark when he wants to.











Looking for some advice!!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's what I did with my new rescue : When she first barked at anything, I acted all alert and said "What's that?"

Then when she looked at me w/ my shocked/scared face I said it again, "What's that? She may or may not bark right then.

Keep doing this for every little bark your dog does.

It helps if your dog pays attention to your facial emotions and voice inflection. They pick up on the nuances.

Within a few days, whenever I heard a noise outside, I'd ask her, "What's that?" What's that? in a worried voice.

She picked it up real fast. They will learn quickly what I call their BEAR BARK, deep, mean sounding bark.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, you have to teach them to bark. Typically done thru prey work and frustration. Then you can put a command to it. 

Not sure if this video is public but it shows rag work with a puppy. 
https://www.facebook.com/9349897/vi...021368744/?type=2&video_source=user_video_tab


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

I did it with following this video, and it worked great it was a work of patience though, and like the guy says, you do feel silly doing it but it does work. I'm pretty sure my dog learned it faster than the dog in the video, after all, he's a GSD! Once he started barking, then I paired it with the "talk" command.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If you are wanting a defensive bark, find someone to come to your house at night and be out in the yard with your dog. Have the person who is outside of your fence make some weird sounds or tap your fence with a stick or anything that might cause your dog to be suspicious and give him your command to bark. If he lights up, praise him up a lot and have the person run off. One thing I noticed is that your verbal praise it too subdued. It should be very animated and exciting, along with more enthusiastic petting up of the dog.Then after a few minutes, repeat. Do this about 3-4 times and end on a high note. If it works, continue to do this approach a few times a week and then you can transfer it to a person acting strangely who is in site of your dog if that is your goal.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I just realized the dog in the video you posted was not your dog. IMO, there is something off about that dog with him barking defensively at his handler on command. You can see when the handler pets him for the defensive bark, the dog looks unsure of his handler, suggesting to me, a temperament issue. If you don't have a fence, you can arrange to have someone come to your house at night while you are out with your dog on leash. Have the person hide before you take the dog out and know where he is hiding and have the person make some subtle noises of shake a bush. If your dog barks, praise with "good (whatever your command is going to be.) Then give the command again and have the person make some minor disturbance.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

How old is the dog you are wanting to bark aggressively?


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

PghLoveGSD said:


> I did it with following this video, and it worked great it was a work of patience though, and like the guy says, you do feel silly doing it but it does work. I'm pretty sure my dog learned it faster than the dog in the video, after all, he's a GSD! Once he started barking, then I paired it with the "talk" command.


Woof woof! That video was cracking me up! :-D


----------



## mkculs (Jan 24, 2019)

I can give you a dog who will bark aggressively . . .


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I always used who's here. get them excited if doorbell rings or someone comes to the door. I always reward with good girl/boy followed by thats enough. Has worked for me. well except once, I still can't get my 6 year old to speak on command but she will bark when asked who's here.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*teaching to speak/bark*

My dog didn’t bark for his first year and still doesn’t at trespassersor strange sounds(he will growl though), so I taught him to speak with food and he didn’t get the treat until I got something/anything even a yip, it took awhile -now he barks a good deep bark/growl ONLY WHEN HE WANTS ME OUT OF BED and HE WONT SHUT UP!!!!!!


----------

